# Cloning for Dumies!



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

Cloning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I like to wait until the clones that I will be taking are 5-8" long or tall.
I also like to take them when the mother plant is more mature.
I like the mother to be atleast 30ds from sexing before I take clones..

I am groing a new mom now from a clone.
She will veg for another 2 weeks before I even think of taking any clones from her.
She is about 45ds from being cut from her mom that I currently have in flower.

HOW TO CLONE:

#1) I get a pair of scissors, a bottle of rubbing alcohol, a lighter, and some napkins.

#2) I burn the scissors with the lighter to sterilize them.
I then wipe the sut off with napkin soaked in alcohol.

You want the scissors to be as clean as possible.

#3) I take my cuttings by cutting them at a 45 deg angle.

#4) I trim off any lower branches or leaves on the clone that would be under water.

#5) I cut some of the top main fan leaves in half/
This allows the clone to focus on rooting more than keeping it's leaves green.

#6) I scar the bottoom of the clone close to the cutting.
I just scrap it a lil just to promote rooting.
More or less just breaking the membrane or skin if you will.
This allows for guicker h2o osmosis.

#7) I hold the bottom of the clone under luke warm running water. (make sure the water is as close to room temp as possible)

# I then place the clone in the hole of the lid of my clone container.

#9) I fill the container with room temp water.

#10) I place the lid on the container and set the container with clones in some light.



The container I use is a plastic coffee tub.
I think it is Maxwell House.
It is the largest one they sell at Bi-Lo.

I of course clean out the coffee and sterilize the inside and then let water run though it until there is no residue at all.

I cut holes in the lid.
I usually cut 4-6 holes.
Too many and the clones will touch and cause the leaves to turn yellow.

The light needs to be very low wattage and a fair distance away.

Lowes has 21" 15w grow lights that I use for clones.
I put them about 10" away from the lights.

Clones will wilt if they get to much light before they start taking up h2o and nutes through the stem and eventually the roots.

I change the water every 3 days. (very very important)

It can take up to 2 weeks before you start seeing roots.
I like to wait until the roots are atleast 1" long before I transplant into soil or hrdro or dwc.

If you use soil make sure you drench the soil with water after you put the clone in it.
Then do not let the soil dry out but do not keep it soaked either.

If you have not gathered I use only cuttings and water.

I do not use domes.
Never tried it.

I like to mist my clones with a sprayer filled with water and a couple of "drops" of molases. (do not over do the molases it will clog up the pores on the plants leaves.)

I mist the clones by shaking the bottle before I spray to force more o2 into the h2o.

Do not soak the clones you really are just trying to keep them from drying out.

From first cutting I may spray 2-3 x's a day.

This is where just a lil light is important.
No need to rush them.

Now as far as hormones for cloning I sure that would speed up the process quite a bit.

I would also recomend a dwc for clones once you have mastered the plain water cloning method.

I have heard bosts of roots in 7ds with the dwc cloning method.

With clones it is a try try again thing.

You will undoubtedly fail some.
This is how we learn.

Good luck


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you give a post on storing clones for future use?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

how do mean storing?

Grown very slowly?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

They are a living thing.

You can use a plastic sup with a plastic lid.
Just maker a smaller version of the above process.
You still will need to change the water.

As I said above they need very little light to start out with.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Well the only reason I didnt clone last grow was cause I didnt have the available room so is there a way I can clone and start to grow them out say a month later or what not?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

I mean if you had access to a cryovac.
I would think you could put them in stasis by freezing them to zero kelvin.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

I mean the room as far as a veg and flowering room....or i guess i can simply convert the clones directly into flower after they root eh? Hell yeah Thats what ima do...ill root the clones under 3 t4 lights that i use for my seedlings and flower under my 1000w hps


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

ive just always did SOG never gave them enough time to grow to make clones......but this time I will


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah
My clones go staight to flower.
I mean as soon as they have roots and are in soil they go into flower.

I still start out with the lights aways away.
T4's maybe 1ft away until they get used to the light.
They will wilt otherwise.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

I will not be taking clones again for atleast 2 more weeks.
I will post pics then if you like.

all my plants are in flower right now.

I lied I do have 1 second generation mom in veg.
She was started from a clone that was taken from the mom I have in veg.
That mom also gave life to the other 8 plants that I have in flower with her.

Here is a pic of the new clone mom in green pot.
The ones in the solo cups are older now.
I would say 2 weeks from cutting.
The 2nd pic is of the original mom that I have in flower now.
3rd is the clones that were grown from when 1st put n soil under 12/12.

They are about 4-5 weeks away from harvest.

So no close up's
Just a web cam
I also have bad lighting near my computer.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Aug 18, 2007)

keep me updated on havest k


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 21, 2007)

Bastards.... you guys and your SOG grows!

Strain I use grows 3 cm then stops. <.<


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 21, 2007)

i will be doing this.. thanks for the info


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't feel like making a new thread.

CLONING IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!
DAMN GLOBAL WARMING! ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO CLONE WITHOUT A DOME! DROOPS AND KILLS THE CUTTING WITHIN 15 MINS!
AND MY DOME IS A FUCKING 2 LITER BOTTLE OVER STYROFOAM! 2 CLONES MAX!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 24, 2007)

That would make sense.

I would think there would be more humidity there.

The more arrid the plants ecosystem is then the harder it is to control the plants surface area humidity.


----------



## Stash (Aug 24, 2007)

The "Daisy Cloner" works great for eight clones or less.It will cost around $60.00


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 25, 2007)

ok if you have to have a cheap clone dome 2 options. Go to the store buy some bakery cinnamon rolls the come in a tray with a clear plastic lid and cost waht $1.99. You get to eat them for munchies and use the container as a free clone dome or last resort large clear plastic cups like the throw away ones.Place 1 over each clone like mini domes.They cost what $4 for 50


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 25, 2007)

DIY clone domes?!

2 liter bottle halves over styrofoam pieces good for 1 or 2 clones.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 26, 2007)

MGITS
That`s what I use...with some modifacations. I use a tote which is 13X9X7 deep, I have 3 different lids with different amounts of holes for clones.
But I use AIR.
Roots love air... as we all know , so I put 2 little aquarium air pumps in the tote to make it a bubbler.
I have 100% success rate everytime now, no matter what the strain.
Longest I`ve waited for roots to show was 8 days.
I`ll never clone anyway else now , and it`s cheap too.
$20.00 TO $ 30.00 bucks at Mal Wart.
Heres a couple of pics of the cloner I built.
canadiancowboy


----------



## nsfw (Aug 26, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> Didn't feel like making a new thread.
> 
> CLONING IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!
> DAMN GLOBAL WARMING! ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO CLONE WITHOUT A DOME! DROOPS AND KILLS THE CUTTING WITHIN 15 MINS!
> AND MY DOME IS A FUCKING 2 LITER BOTTLE OVER STYROFOAM! 2 CLONES MAX!



Move to Northern California, my clones are thriving.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad to see someone else using that method with success canadiancowboy.

I have been meaning to build one myself.
I had about the same price figured.
I have tubs and my h2o is included in rent.


----------



## JESSE (Oct 15, 2007)

why is the resevoir always so large?


----------



## lylastarr (Oct 15, 2007)

What's holding the clones in the bucket lid, candiancowboy? And how do you get them out once they're ready to be planted? I would really like to try that system, heard only good things about it. My clones take a month (!!!!) in rockwool, but I think the problem is my partner's overhydration.....


----------



## krime13 (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats in the tub cowboy. just whater? Do you use any cloning hormone and if you do, how?Thanx Krime13...Cool system though...


----------



## Kai (Oct 30, 2007)

Would you cut from the mother anywhere?


----------



## canadiancowboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry I did`nt get back in a timely fashion, don`t get to this site much.
Thanks MGIDS , I`d never clone without it now.

Jesse- I like a large tub so I`m not adding more water all the time.

Lylastar-I use pipe insulation to keep the clones in place...You know the stuff wrapped around your hot water pipes, it splits in 1/2 so there is never any damage to roots on removal.

Krime13-I use bottled Spring water...seems to work best, not distilled, when the clones are just starting to show root nubs, I`ll add 2 DROPS...DROPS NOT TEASPOONS of liquid kelp in there to get the roots looking for food.
Then in about 2 days your ready to plant.

Kai- Yes I do take them from all over the plant, some swear by taking from the bottom , others swear the best is taken from the top...so to cut through the B.S. I take em from where I think they look best.

Hope this helps ya`s out peeps.
Have a good day.
canadiancowboy


----------



## peter parker (Dec 14, 2007)

i am using advanced nutes 3 part,,,,,, when should i start feeing my cuttings the proper mix???????


----------



## canadiancowboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter Parker
Well I`ve never used a 2 or 3 pt mix of anything for ferting.
I`ll plant my clones but I don`t feed em until I know they`re gonna take [ like the new soil ] once they perk up I start feeding em1/2 strength and work my way to full fert, which is just a shit tea actually.
ccb


----------



## ronbud1963 (Jan 23, 2008)

I read you can cut a clone put it in a ziplock bag and put it in the frige,when your ready just take out and recut thiats it.Im going to try it;i just dont have any in veg right now.


----------



## joeblow420 (Jan 24, 2008)

MORE pics of other DIY cloning chambers please!!!


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 3, 2008)

um 0 kelvin all life stops and atoms stop moving, that is not achievable.


----------

